# iPhone skipping on a specific song problem



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

hey all, i seem to have a problem with my iphone. i downloaded a song off limewire a few days ago. it played absolutley fine on itunes, no stopping or skipping at all. after i download it onto my iphone, every single time it plays, at the same spot it starts breaking up, stops, and then after a few seconds just skips to the next song. i thought "oh maybe the file's just corupt or something" (even though that wouldn't really make sense since it worked fine on itunes). so i delete the mp3, download ANOTHER one, and low and behold, after i loaded it on my phone it stops and skips on the EXACT spot again. i was listning to my friends ipod the other day, and she had the song and it played fine. so i asked her to send it to me because i thought i just kept on getting these corupt files by chance. earlier today she did. and yes, it did NOT work once again! now i know that sometthing must be wrong with my iphone (or computer?), and it's definatley not the file thats screwing up. its actually so odd because my other songs are working, and not stopping/skipping at all. i have downloaded a few other songs after this one, and they all work. its just THIS specific song that keeps skipping. it's driving me crazy, not so much that i need this song, but i just want to know why this is happening! have any of you guys experienced the same thing on your iphones/ipods? how did you fix it? thanks


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

All i know is that a lot of songs from limewire are actually the exact same audio file, maybe you're just getting a copy of the same one over and over?... oh crap wait no that wouldn't explain anything considering your friend has the same song.

Possibly something with the # of the song in the songlist?


----------



## amoda (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm having a similar problem, but slightly different. When connecting my iPod to my car, via an aux, all my songs work just dandy...other than 1 specific song (Low by Flo Rider ft. Akon). It works on my computer, works on my iPod but doesn't work on the car. It's the same format as all the other songs. Sh1t happens I guess.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Must be LimeWire! 

Okay I might be kidding ... but there's a quick way to fix it ... download the song from iTunes (if it's available). 99 cents seems a small price to pay to fix one f'd up song ...


----------



## cyberphox (Jul 11, 2007)

maybe Steve Jobs doesn't approve of that song on the Iphone. but yeah that is a strange one


----------

